# Frontier Airlines: Bikes Fly Free



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

_Frontier Airlines has quietly started to take passengers' bicycles as checked baggage on its flights, charging nothing to passengers who book Classic or Classic Plus fares and its Summit level EarlyReturns members (these ticket holders aren't charged a fee for their baggage). *For Economy fare tickets, travelers will pay the regular $25 fee for their checked baggage, $20 if you check your bags online in advance of arriving at the airport.

Bikers who want to check there bike will need to box their bike and the whole package can't weigh more than 50 pounds or be bigger shouldn't be. Anything outside those requirements, and travelers will be charged for special handling. The airline asks that you add an extra 30 minutes to your check-in to handle the bike. You can review the complete rules and regulations, here.

For cyclists, who've long wondered why they were charged exorbitant fees on other airlines (up to $125 in some cases) for flying with their bikes while golf clubs and skis went for free, this is welcome news that could change the nature of thousands of cyclists' vacation plans this summer and boost lucrative out-of-state attendance at triathlons, century rides (100-mile rides), and guided bike tours throughout the country._
http://wildblueyondermagazine.com/t...avel-blog/bikes-fly-free-on-frontier/04/2011/

Despite the 50lb weight limit, this might be the best deal going for flying with a bike. I'd think that 2 boxes are necessary for most park-able bikes.


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

*NOT so fast on this deal*

Frontier just waived their bike charge of $50. Not so fast. At DIA as we speak, with my bikes for a flight to SD.. While it is true that there is no longer a $50 charge for bikes, BUT if your case is over sized or over weight, they charge you $75 + the $20 bag charge!!! FRICKIN RIP OFF!!! so unless your traveling with a unicycle, Bend over

It was better before with just the $50 fee


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*they didn't change it*

Until more people pick up the phone and call and complain, the upper weight limit is 99lbs and the overweight (>50lbs) fee of $75/ea way apply.

Fuggers.

Bikes fly free if you ride a paper mache bike.


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

*Southwest Airlines! *

I always fly Southwest Airlines with my DH rig. :thumbsup: $50 ea way the last 12 times i have traveled with my Dh bike. I pack it in a Trico Sports Iron Case and its about 75lbs give or take. i usually do my best to keep it 75lbs or less. i just flew to Denver and back this past week to ride the Trestle Bike Park at Winter Park and will be going back up again the week after Interbike to catch the last weekend of riding there. I fly Southwest with my bike case, one Ogio roller bag, back pack and helmet bag. No Charge for the smaller bags and $100 round trip for the bike and i buy travel insurance to cover the big price of my dh rig. I think American charged me $75-80 ea way when i flew direct to Vancouver to ride at Whistler. but 10 years in a row i have flown to Seattle with my bike and drove to Whistler from there.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

IntenseRdr said:


> I always fly Southwest Airlines with my DH rig. :thumbsup: $50 ea way the last 12 times i have traveled with my Dh bike. I pack it in a Trico Sports Iron Case and its about 75lbs give or take. i usually do my best to keep it 75lbs or less. i just flew to Denver and back this past week to ride the Trestle Bike Park at Winter Park and will be going back up again the week after Interbike to catch the last weekend of riding there. I fly Southwest with my bike case, one Ogio roller bag, back pack and helmet bag. No Charge for the smaller bags and $100 round trip for the bike and i buy travel insurance to cover the big price of my dh rig. I think American charged me $75-80 ea way when i flew direct to Vancouver to ride at Whistler. but 10 years in a row i have flown to Seattle with my bike and drove to Whistler from there.


Nice. Sounds about right - Given the fees with Frontier, there are ways to get it done cheaper.

Should we make them step up to the plate and deliver?
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/frontier-airlines-power-people-730721-post8339366.html


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

I just flew with my bike on Frontier for Leadville. $95 each way: $20 to check it and $75 because it was over 50lbs. I didn't realize they changed their policy since last year. I was pretty frustrated while checking in.


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

Trying to decide weather to ship my bike or fly with it back from my wedding in Park City next month. To the recent Frontier travelers, did you have your box under their linear inch restriction? I'm packing my steel hardtail in a Trek Madone box and is over their linear inch restriction but will be under 50lbs ( bike weighs 26lbs ).


----------



## bagguy (Jan 17, 2012)

Frontier will not charge you for oversize fees. They will, however, charge you the standard baggage rate ($20 for 1st and 2nd bag as of 1/17/12) for bikes under 50 lbs, which is a great price compared to other airlines.

If your bike is over 50 lbs, you will be charged the $75 overweight fee. I was told you SHOULD NOT be charged both the $20 standard fee + the $75 overweight fee. I talked to many agents to get this information, but am still not confident it is correct. I suggest you call ahead of time and get email confirmation, print it out and bring it with you to the airport. With any airline, it is really up to the service agent that is checking in your bike. If you have email confirmation, you can easily save yourself the $20 standard fee.
Frontier Airlines Bicycle Fees | AirlineBagFees.com


----------



## scaredrides (Jan 28, 2012)

I had no idea they did this! besides the oversized thing which is reasonable I guess. Thanks !


----------



## name_dropper (Nov 27, 2010)

Southwest all the way. $100 round trip to have your bike with you... Yes please!


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

I only have XC bikes under 35# + case = 45#. Never had a problem flying it free. I suppose if you have a DH rig, that's another story.


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

Lame, Frontier recently changed their policy:

_"For tickets purchased on or after December 15, 2013, for travel on or after June 13, 2014, a checked bike fee of $75 per direction applies regardless of the Fare Option purchased. Overweight and oversize charges do not apply.

For all travel through June 12, 2014, checked bikes are subject to the checked baggage fees based on the Fare Option purchased. Overweight fees will be charged if applicable, but oversize fees are exempt."_


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

maleonardphi said:


> Lame, Frontier recently changed their policy:
> 
> _"For tickets purchased on or after December 15, 2013, for travel on or after June 13, 2014, a checked bike fee of $75 per direction applies regardless of the Fare Option purchased. Overweight and oversize charges do not apply.
> 
> For all travel through June 12, 2014, checked bikes are subject to the checked baggage fees based on the Fare Option purchased. Overweight fees will be charged if applicable, but oversize fees are exempt."_


Yeah, Frontier has become a very crappy airline since Indigo Partners (former Spirit owners) bought them. They now consider themselves an Ultra Low Cost Carrier. They charge for everything, including a carry on. Shame. They were once my favorite. If I didn't have Summit status, I'd move on to another carrier.


----------

